# Printing my own hang tags



## MAYBTMRW (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm about to hire Labels4u to make my woven tags but I'd like my own freedom in printing hang tags to make change them as often as I'd like. 
I just have a few questions. Right now I have a Epson 1400 used for my blackmax output system for screen printing but I was thinking about buying another one for color printing hang tags and a few other things. Would that be a good printer to stick with for that? and would it be able to feed such thick cardstock? 
Where would you buy blank & what pt. weight cardstock would you suggest?

Thanks a Ton!


Gabe


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

A laser printer will provide better results than an inkjet for this kind of graphic work. Alternatively, screenprinting works nicely, and allows you a wider range of options as far as cardstock goes (you can print on pretty much anything with no concern for having to fit it through a paper feeder).


----------



## MAYBTMRW (Oct 13, 2008)

Solmu said:


> Alternatively, screenprinting works nicely, and allows you a wider range of options as far as cardstock goes (you can print on pretty much anything with no concern for having to fit it through a paper feeder).


I have no idea why I didn't think of this...

I actually have bristol board still from Art School that I could use. I've got my 6/4 Riley Hopkins... Where was my head!? So I guess some water based inks and maybe I should grab some higher mesh (305's) so I can incorporate some gradient halftones?

Anyone ever try this using Plastisols or would the cardstock not accept the high temperature through the conveyor? 
I'm so excited to start experimenting with this now!

Thanks Lewis! You're always extremely helpful with your responses!


-Gabe


----------



## adicted2art (May 4, 2009)

i have an alternate idea,why dont you get some transfer paper for like a regular inkjet printer create a pattern of the design in photoshop or something print them out cut them,and iron on works great...you just have to remove the tags already in the shirts...let me know if this helps..


----------



## MAYBTMRW (Oct 13, 2008)

adicted2art said:


> i have an alternate idea,why dont you get some transfer paper for like a regular inkjet printer create a pattern of the design in photoshop or something print them out cut them,and iron on works great...you just have to remove the tags already in the shirts...let me know if this helps..


Shawn, 
I was talking about Hang Tags, the card stock like ones that hang from shirts when new from the plastic paddles that the customer tears off (you know, the ones you always end up hurting your teeth trying to bite them off). I'm actually going to start delabeling my future shirts and screen printing labels in as far as those go. 
But I'm trying to make the throw away (or collectible) hang tags right now to give an even more professional feel. And I think customers may have more respect for a brand that has something for them to tear off before wearing it? I know that sounds weird but possibly true.


Gabe


----------



## adicted2art (May 4, 2009)

i know what you mean....


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Maybe I'm wrong but I can't imagine plastisol would be suitable for cardstock.
Depending on your budget I would get a colour laser printer like an OKI and the perforated tearaway business card sheets. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

MyFriendMoomba said:


> I have no idea why I didn't think of this...


Most people consider screenprinting obsolete for paper, so it's not the obvious first option. I'm a fan though.



MyFriendMoomba said:


> So I guess some water based inks and maybe I should grab some higher mesh (305's) so I can incorporate some gradient halftones?


Yep. Paper buckles if you lay too much ink on it, so you want a high mesh count (305 is good, I usually use around 255 or 305). You can use textile printing waterbased ink, but you'll get the best results with paper printing waterbased ink.

Likewise for best results you'd want to use a vacuum table rather than a t-shirt carousel, but you can get it to work on a t-shirt carousel. It just limits the size you can work with more, and means you have to deal with working out a way to stop the paper from sticking to your screen and lifting as you print it.

People do use carousels though, so those aren't unsolvable problems. Still - if after experimenting you find this is something you want to do more of, you might want to look into a vacuum table.



MyFriendMoomba said:


> Anyone ever try this using Plastisols or would the cardstock not accept the high temperature through the conveyor?


I haven't tried it, but I have my doubts. Thanks to Ray Bradbury we know paper burns at 451 Fahrenheit, so theoretically it could take the heat. Still, that doesn't mean it won't buckle or shrink or discolour or scratch off.


----------

